# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Red and Black

## SFP115

Yeah,
You know, 
You might be living in a luxury city,
All fun and easy,
Well, cause you were lucky,
But, you know,
If you zoom out from your point of view,
You can see a few mountains, hundreds of people who look nothing alike,
Syke, 
They are just like you, but can't even afford a bike,
Appreciate the coins and use it carefully,
Usefully they are the reason why we eat healthy,
Have bad clothes, and no different roles,
Yeah if you just zoom out, you will see,

VERY POOR, BUT YOU'RE RICH,
VERY FAR, AND YOU WONT REACH
ALL THEIR TROUBLE, WHERE THEY GO,
WHERE THEY SEND ALL THEIR KIDS,
TO SURVIVE WITH MINIMUM FEEDS,
TO OUTSTAND THE DIFFICULT FIELDS,
JUST TO GROW AND HAVE A FUTURE,
JUST TO FLOW, IN THIS NATION,
TO EXPERIENCE, THIS EDUCATION,
LETS ALL STAND IN THIS FLAG,
THAT ITS COLORED RED AND BLACK.


They act like they feel bad, they give some donations,
But without education, they will use it to fix their frustration,
We should be patient and respect them,
Connect slowly to understand them,
The blood revenge culture,
And build a future, where they learn to forgive,
Where the biggest city finally can believe,
That they are humans they shouldn't leave,
The country for a better life and never come back,
We belong here in Red and Black,
History seperated us and never gave us light,
Now we must be stronger and strongly unite,
Fight for our home and fight for our right,
To be all together hand by hand,
In all the country whether mountain or land,
To love each other and work hard,
To trust each other and outsmart,
The politics, who never though about,

VERY POOR, BUT YOU'RE RICH,
VERY FAR, AND YOU WONT REACH
ALL THEIR TROUBLE, WHERE THEY GO,
WHERE THEY SEND ALL THEIR KIDS,
TO SURVIVE WITH MINIMUM FEEDS,
TO OUTSTAND THE DIFFICULT FIELDS,
JUST TO GROW AND HAVE A FUTURE,
JUST TO FLOW, IN THIS NATION,
TO EXPERIENCE, THIS EDUCATION.
LETS ALL STAND IN THIS FLAG,
THAT ITS COLORED RED AND BLACK,

Yeah you know this is sad,
And every day, it makes me mad,
I am fed with all this bull,
Full of lies and full of shit,
Never liked the politics, 
But trust me, they do lie,
They just buy their own things,
Now listen carefully and it will make you sick,
We work hard for them to eat,
They don't serve they just feed,
The servant fish,
We got some advice, to outstand the lies,
USA warned us, called us sheep,
Enough waiting, enough sleep,
Lets wake up and raise our voice,
Make some noise till they give up,
All the money that they have stolen,
All the fun that they have had,
Yeah its time to get them back,
Let them know that you can't **** with red and black,

VERY POOR, BUT YOU'RE RICH,
VERY FAR, AND YOU WONT REACH
ALL THEIR TROUBLE, WHERE THEY GO,
WHERE THEY SEND ALL THEIR KIDS,
TO SURVIVE WITH MINIMUM FEEDS,
TO OUTSTAND THE DIFFICULT FIELDS,
JUST TO GROW AND HAVE A FUTURE,
JUST TO FLOW, IN THIS NATION,
TO EXPERIENCE, THIS EDUCATION,
LETS ALL STAND IN THIS FLAG,
THAT ITS COLORED RED AND BLACK.

Yeah **** all the corrupted fucking politicians,
Fucking up the education system,
Fucking up our future,
We must not let them.
We must not!

What happened to all the promises that you promised you'd keep?
That you would fix the economy very quick,
Gave some speeches that were so deep,
Made us pick you quick,
We trusted you, you blew it,
Oh, Albania lasted some years? just view it,
Fucked up and poor, 
Its our taxes, its our work,
All our complains that got ignored,
They insulted you and you kept quiet,
Threw eggs at you and you still lied,
Are too afraid to come to a camera and smile,
You don't know how to help,
Yeah just do us a favor and fucking retire.
This country is broken down, because you are so low
Here, let me tell you what's wrong since you don't know,

VERY POOR, BUT YOU'RE RICH,
VERY FAR, AND YOU WONT REACH
ALL THEIR TROUBLE, WHERE THEY GO,
WHERE THEY SEND ALL THEIR KIDS,
TO SURVIVE WITH MINIMUM FEEDS,
TO OUTSTAND THE DIFFICULT FIELDS,
JUST TO GROW AND HAVE A FUTURE,
JUST TO FLOW, IN THIS NATION,
TO EXPERIENCE, THIS EDUCATION,
LETS ALL STAND IN THIS FLAG,
THAT ITS COLORED RED AND BLACK.

----------

